# Software for statistical computing (moved from thread 16544)



## semin (Aug 16, 2010)

Software for statistical computing (moved from a thread in "Installation and Maintenance of FreeBSD Ports or Packages")



			
				satimis said:
			
		

> Hi semin,
> 
> Thanks for your further advice.
> 
> I have R running here for couple days.  Actually there is NOT much difference running R on FreeBSD/Linux/Windows, just with command lines on console/terminal.  Most the time I run R on Win7 because most manual/tutorials are taught on Windows.(R is running on VM(guest) of Oracle VBox)  To learn the basic commands/language is NOT too complicate.  But I'm interested to learn using R on anova/t-test etc for pharma industry.  Where can I find the sample data making such tests?  I did heavy googling when I have spare time.  Although the work is hard, it is quite interesting.



There are some examples in R books regarding anova/t-test etc, albeit they may not necessarily be associated with medicinal work. 

However, I would strongly suggest that you should also read Altman's medical statistics as well as Cleveland's The Elements of Graphing Data (and then his Visualizing Data) if you haven't:


Altman, Douglas G. Practical Statistics for Medical Research. Chapman and Hall/CRC; 1st ed edition (November 22, 1990) ISBN-10: 0412276305
Cleveland, William S. The Elements of Graphing Data. Hobart Press; 2 edition (October 1, 1994). ISBN-10: 0963488414
Cleveland, William S. Visualizing Data. Hobart Press; 1 edition (March 1, 1993) ISBN-10: 0963488406

These three books have nothing to do with R, but are to ensure that you are not misusing statistics and your "tools". Remember: to use R/FLOSS as a tool for medicinal research analysis is one thing, to use your tools CORRECTLY is another critical thing.



> I used Emacs before but never together with ESS.  I'll try installing Emacs+ESS on Win7.
> 
> I found following links
> 
> ...



To use Emacs+ESS in Windows, you can use the amended version of Emacs by Vincent Goulet. By installing this Emacs you actually have also installed ESS simultaneously. It also contains AUCTeX so if you happen to need to edit LaTeX too you are in business.


----------

